# Shipwrecks



## Foxbat (May 3, 2022)

I was looking for info on a couple of WW1 U Boats sunk near where I live when I came across this website.








						Steel on the Seabed: How catastrophe has saved the UK’s maritime industrial heritage
					

This blog reproduces a paper/thread presented on 2 July 2020 at the Shaped by Steel Twitter Conference   #SWOS20 ,  organised through the Social Worlds of Steel project by Swansea University. Many...




					www.fjordr.com
				




It was this picture in particular that caught my attention.




The sheer number of wrecks is quite startling.


----------



## Montero (May 4, 2022)

That's fascinating. And he is dead right about the lack of preservation of examples of commercial shipping. I guess in some ways it is a lot harder to do than preserving steam railways.
Incidentally, yesterday we watched a documentary presented by Rob Bell on the building and operation of Wolf Rock lighthouse off Cornwall - and the vast number of wrecks around that. Excellent documentary.


----------



## Foxbat (May 4, 2022)

I love Rob Bell’s documentaries


----------

